
Whitman Senior Assessment - luu
http://blogs.whitman.edu/countingfromzero/2019/03/12/senior-assessment/
======
Pfhreak
The computer science program I went through also had a capstone project
requirement. It was administered by a faculty member who was not super
engaged. (To be fair, most of the students were also not super engaged.)

I have mixed feelings about the process. We had very limited support and
education about the tools we were expected to use. (At that time, my program
taught nothing about source control, nothing about web services.) They pretty
much just said, "Go build a cool app on top of Sharepoint" and let the four of
us spin for a year.

I learned a fair bit, but I also learned that in the college team project
atmosphere, folks are gonna get carried and you'll be graded on the total
possible output of four people.

Would I have preferred it to a massive test at the end of the year? 100% yes.
Trying to build something practical was a great experience. I learned a ton
that wasn't covered in my classes. I just wish I had more
support/mentorship/pair programming along the way.

~~~
belril
> I learned a fair bit, but I also learned that in the college team project
> atmosphere, folks are gonna get carried and you’ll be graded on the total
> possible output of four people.

I think this is basically in keeping with non-college group project
environments, broadly speaking. It’s easier for managers in an employment
environment to judge output in group scenarios because feedback is often less
structured than assigning grades in an academic environment, but the end
consumer (whether internal or external) of a work product evaluates that
product based on its result, not individual contribution. Ultimately, that
all-up judgment ends up being more impactful than evaluation of individual
contribution.

